# '09 EE PE Test Takers!



## z06dustin (Sep 16, 2009)

Edit:

Basically, how well did you think http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/El...cifications.pdf represented what was on the test, versus Camara's sample problems? It seems like the math and theory sections aren't anywhere to be found on NCEES's paperwork, did Camara just throw them in for no good reason?

Mods: Please remove or edit if this breaks some sort of NCEES rule... they scare me and I'm not trying to get specifics on the test, just trying to figure out why Camara's book has so much more than NCEES's pdf does.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 16, 2009)

I took the test in '07 when it was still a breadth and depth exam. Camara's book and example problems were written for that test format. Since the exam specs have changed, I would use them as a guide for which sections in the EERM to study. Even for the old format, I thought Camara went much farther into theory than you would encounter on the test. However, working the problems were good practice for solving text-book style problems. YMMV.


----------



## indy-engineer (Sep 18, 2009)

I took the Apr 2009 Power exam and the NCEES representation was pretty accurate. You kind of have the switch gears since the format changed.


----------

